# Business Classification (credit card processing application)



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I am trying to get our company up to speed on this industry and have a site where we will have our stuff for sale like some of you.

I have a few questions tho,

1- What classification did you use in you creditcard processing application?
We do graphic design, printing services, and my wife will like to be able to sell a line of cloth on line.

Do any of you do as much?

The company told us that simply classifying as "graphic design" would be enough. is that what some of you did to do credit card processing?

2- What is your classification for your business?



Thanks so much for this.

Giovanni


----------

